# Lavendar Castille Soap



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

*Lavender Castille Soap*

I was reading a dog article last night (can't remember where from now) that said castile soap is good to use on dogs and the lavender kind was a natural flea repellent. 

Has anyone used this type of soap? Where do you buy it? I don't think I have ever seen it anywhere. What do you use to shampoo/wash your dog? We have an 11 week old, Lhasa-maltipoo named Coco (male).

Thank you!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a horrific allergic reaction to castille soap that landed me in the hospital. 

There are loads of hypoallergenic shampoos for dogs, and as for lavender being a flea repellent, it's not. If it were, nobody would be paying a whole bunch of money to put pesticides on their dogs.


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry you had a reaction to it! Thanks for the info.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I sometimes use castille soap to wash my dogs. I know eucalyptus, lavender, peppermint and geranium oil are all bug repellents, but I don't know how effective they are on fleas. I also think diatomaceous earth helps to a certain point as well. I do know if the dog gets fed a bit of garlic, it can work as a repellent (fleas apparently don't like the taste of garlic in the blood or something). With that said, if you're going in an area with lots of fleas, topical medication is probably best.


----------



## aussiegirl6 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Lavender Castille Soap*

You might be talking about the liquid Pure-Castille soap with natural oils. It is pure organic. I get at the health food store, near the laundry section. You can use it on ANYTHING. I bought the citrus-orange one. Here is the link for it.

https://www.drbronner.com/

I also get "Veterinary Best" tea tree oil with aloe after their baths, it comes in a shampoo also and it is a great anti-itch shampoo. I don't use the chemical treatments for fleas in the winter and I am in Florida. Just these 3 things. The dogs smell so good when they dry.

I use Heartguard all year long though.

Here is a natural link for flea preventatives:
http://www.joys-of-lavender.com/flea-control.html


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Lavender Castille Soap*

I was going to say Dr. Bronners soap, we use it as hand soap (diluted with water for foaming hand soap). It comes in a lavender. Lavender is supposed to have natural insect repellent properties, not just fleas but also mosquitoes. I think it probably just depends on how bad the insect problem is. We had kittens bring in fleas but aside from treating them we have not had fleas in years. I buy stuff for the dogs and treat them once maybe twice during the fall/spring because I hike in the woods with them and want to prevent ticks. I am planning to plant lavender along my fence line next year (if for no other reason than it is pretty but if it helps with mosquitoes that would be awesome) and spread diatomaceous earth not for fleas but because in TX we get fire ants and I hate treating with poison with the dogs and kids.


----------



## Villian72 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Lavender Castille Soap*

I didn't have great results with castile soap. I found it to be really harsh. I use an all natural shampoo from Gus and Kenzo that has been great. Hope this helps!


----------

